# Problem mounting CD/DVD



## niekgigashvili (May 31, 2015)

I'm trying to mount CD/DVD but it doesn't get mounted. I'm getting:

```
mount_cd9660: /dev/cd0: Input/output error
```

With `dmesg` I get this:

```
cd0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <hp CDDVDW SN-208DB HH01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: Serial Number R8Y66GOCC00JQQ
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: cd present [1 x 2048 byte records]
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
g_vfs_done():cd0[READ(offset=32768, length=2048)]error = 5
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
g_vfs_done():cd0[READ(offset=32768, length=2048)]error = 5
g_vfs_done():cd0[READ(offset=65536, length=8192)]error = 5
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(cd0:ahcich1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
```

Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2015)

The errors suggest the CD is damaged, or possibly not an ISO9660 filesystem.  Maybe an audio CD, or blank?


----------



## niekgigashvili (Jun 1, 2015)

It was a blank CD and DVD used the same CD and burned audio on it from Debian.


----------



## kpa (Jun 1, 2015)

nickag said:


> It was a blank CD and DVD used the same CD and burned audio on it from Debian.



So called "red book" audio CDs, in other words the standard audio CDs that are sold commercially or have been self made can't be mounted because there's no filesystem to mount. This a commonly made mistake because MS Windows, OS X and many file managers on Linux/*BSD give you a "virtual" representation of the disk tracks on you desktop as files leading you to think that there is a filesystem on the disk.


If you did create an https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660 filesystem on it instead you're looking at some other problem.


----------

